# [r8169] problème de carte ethernet

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

Je viens de monter un pc en AMD64, une carte ethernet est intégrée, son driver est dans le kernel, dans mon cas, en module. Il s'agit d'une  *Quote:*   

> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

 

Je charge bien le module r8169 (j'ai mis le e1000 aussi en dur au cas ou), mais voila impossible de choper une ip via dhcp, et meme après avoir configuré l'interface moi meme, impossible de ping qui que ce soit. 

En dhcp, j'ai un time out.

Via /etc/conf.d/net je met :

```
onfig_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.254" )

```

L'interface alors trouve bien son ip, j'ai le bon brd la bonne route, mais ça ne marche pas non plus, impossible de ping qui que ce soit. 

J'ai une autre machine qui a la meme mobo à peu de choses près, la carte ethenet est strictement identique, et ça marche. J'ai donc réutilisé la config kernel de la box ou ça marche, mais malheuremsement résultat identique. 

Lors de l'installation c'était un peu pareil, impossible d'avoir une ip que ça soit sur cette carte la ou meme une autre en PCI que j'avais rajouté. Et sans savoir trop pourquoi, si je fais un dhcpcd eth0 (en liveCD), cela fonctionne. C'est comme ça que j'ai pu faire mon installation.

J'ai aussi essayé de passer une option à grub.

```
pci=nomsi
```

Pas mieux ..

Il y a plusieurs posts à ce sujet dans le forum, mais ça ne solutionne rien ici.

Vraiment si quelqu'un avait une vraie idée, parceque j'y suis depuis bientot une journée, et je n'ai pas beaucoup avancé.

----------

## bouyafa

Personne ? Vraiment ?  :Sad: 

----------

## oxomichael

Salut,

Peut tu faire un résumé de ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas

Marque de la carte mere : 

lspci du réseau

version du noyau

quel module choisi ?

... 

Tout ça avec tes 2 machines et en comprant aussi avec le livecd

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Heu .... tout con ..... dans le bios de la cm, la carte réseau est-elle bien activée ?

Si activée:

Avec un livecd d'install, le réseau fonctionne ? (ping et autre)

Non -> j'irais donc voir plutôt coté CM, voir garantie fabricant

Oui -> revoir config kernel

----------

## bouyafa

Bien, j'ai monté cette machine, une carte ASROCK wolfdale 1333GLAN, avec un C2D dessus, rien d'autre de spécial. La config ressemble à un autre machine que j'ai monté il n'y a pas très longtemps, une mobo ASROCK aussi, qui toutes les deux ont le MEME chipset de carte ethernet. Je cite :

```
Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller 
```

Sur ma première machine, pas de soucis, Gentoo décolle comme une fleur tout marche nickel. Sur la Wolfdale tout se complique. Je m'explique :

Une fois montée j'ai booté sur mon liveCD préféré, Gentoo AMD64 2007.0. Le boot se passe correctement, mais à mon grand étonnement, pas de reseau. dhcpd dit Time out. J'ai changé de cable, changé de switch, je me suis gratté la tete 30 fois. Pas de reseau. J'ai rajouté une autre carte ethernet, en PCI que je sais qu'elle fonctionne. Pas de reseau, dhcpcd dit toujours pareil sur les deux device (reconnues !) Time out. A force de toucher j'ai fini par avoir du reseau sur le liveCD, via dhcpcd quand meme (@#@#@# ?!). Je me suis donc empressé d'installer Gentoo en pensant que ce petit bug disparaitrait lors de mon prochain reboot. Que neni ...

Le problème persiste donc, que ça soit avec le carte intégrée, ou l'autre en PCI. Les symptomes sont les meme, pas de message d'erreur; possiblité de configurer sa carte à la mano, l'ip le brd et la route sont pris en compte comme il faudrait. Mais pas de reseau, je ne peux que me ping moi meme. J'ai reproduis le MEME kernel sur la machine ou cela ne marche pas que sur celle ou tout marche ... idem, pas de résultats. dhcp lui dit toujours time out. Je n'ai pas encore pu tester avec un liveCD différent, et récent. Malgrès tout, tout porte à croire que Gentoo n'est pas en cause. 

J'ai fouillé dnas le bios, oui ma carte est Enable, j'ai vérifié. J'ai tenté pleins de choses inutiles, et idem bien entendu. 

Le noyau utilisé est un 2.6.23-r9 de chez Gentoo sur les deux machines. Le module choisi est le r8169 sur les deux machines, et j'ai rajouté le e1000 en dur a coté. 

Voilà donc 3 jours que je cherche sans aucune piste ou résultat. Le seul message d'erreur que je voie, est présent que depuis ce matin dans dmesg, je cite 

```
ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
```

Donc encore une fois les deux cartes sont détectées, reconnues tout semble présent pour un bon fontionnement mais pas moyen. 

Cette carte mère est neuve, je n'ai pas de windows 64 pour tester avec un autre OS.

----------

## USTruck

Si tu déactives la carte intégrée, le prob persiste avec la carte pci (?)

Tant que j'y pense, pour la carte intégrée, y a t'il une option bios pour l'auto detect de la vitesse du reseau (10/100/1000/...)

----------

## bouyafa

Si je la désactive ... elles ne fontionnent pas mieux ni l'une ni l'autre. L'intégrée se ... désactive et le soucis persiste avec celle en PCI.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai eu un souci équivalent avec la carte intégrée à ma carte mère. Cf ici

----------

## nico_calais

Pour le pilote e1000, j'ai utilisé le pilote filé direct par par le constructeur et non celui fourni par le noyau 2.6.23 car cela posait des pbs avec ma carte (gros messages d'erreur et réseau out).

----------

## bouyafa

Me revoilà avec mon soucis toujours pas résolu ... :/ Je viens de booter une kubuntu live **toussss**, elle me demarre le reseau tout à fait normalement, et semble utiliser le module r1000. En tout cas je ne voie ni e1000 ni r8169 dans lsmod. Par contre je voie bien r1000 ! Sauriez vous ou trouver ce module dans le kernel; je ne le trouve pas ! Meme avec le / pour la recherche, et meme en grep les sources ... 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> Sauriez vous ou trouver ce module dans le kernel

 

Le r1000 n'est pas dans le kernel; il faut aller le chercher chez Realtek

Sinon, c'est vrai qu'il semble y avoir quelques problèmes avec les drivers du noyau.

Peut-être trouveras-tu quelques infos ici

----------

## bouyafa

Oui j'ai trouvé ça hier soir, j'ai testé le r1000 ... rien de change ... j'ai aussi testé et suivi les instructions du wiki ... idem ... meme galère. Ce matin j'ai donc décidé de renvoyer la carte mère chez le fournisseur, sachant que meme un CD XP 64b ne boot pas dessus (écran noir après avoir vu 'Appuyez sur une touche pour continuer avec le CD'). Si XP ne boot pas dessus, ça fait une bonne excuse pour renvoyer la mobo. Affaire à suivre ... Merci à vous encore une fois, en espérant pouvoir fermer ce post et repartir du bon pied. 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## gaga

je vais peut-être dire une connerie :

j'ai aussi cette carte réseau et il me semble que j'utilise le driver Yukon2.....  mais comme dit je ne peux pas vérifier je ne suis pas chez moi

en tout cas je n'ai aucun problème chez moi avec cette interface   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *gaga wrote:*   

> il me semble que j'utilise le driver Yukon2.....

 

Bizarre : d'après l'aide du noyau, le SKY2, c'est normalement pour les chipsets Marvell/SysKonnect, non ?   :Confused: 

----------

